# Problems With Vexilar's New Tri-Beam Flashers



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been trying to purchase a number of the New Vexilar Tri-Beam units and ice ducers for 2 months for customers. Both my major suppliers have not had one in as of last week. One of the salespersons finally told me there is a problem with the new Tri-Beam flashers & ice ducers and Vexilar is trying to work out the problems.I know Thorne Bros. is in kahoots with Vexilar and have been pre-selling the units the past 3 months. My question is, has anyone purchased and received any of the new units?............Mark


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

They were on the shelves at Cabelas Dundee last week when I was there, the 20's and 22's with Tr-ibeam


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I ordered a tri-beam transducer from Cabelas last week. I had some gift cards and I used thier $20 off a $100 purchase. I thought it would be usefull, and it was backordered according to the Cabelas website. I hope there aren't problems with it I was really looking forward to using it this year!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

powerstrokin73 said:


> I ordered a tri-beam transducer from Cabelas last week. I had some gift cards and I used thier $20 off a $100 purchase. I thought it would be usefull, and it was backordered according to the Cabelas website. I hope there aren't problems with it I was really looking forward to using it this year![/QUOT
> 
> THE SAME HAPPENED TO ME!!! weird...lol........so should we comepletely do without? Thanks.......s.f.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I spoke with Vex on Friday. They have all there units out to all of the companies that ordered early in the year. They are waiting on more shipments to come in to fill the back orders. There is not anything wrong with the tranducers or units. The only problem is that the response to them was so great that they have to make more.

Also, They have a new camera out that has the largest viewing screen that also allows you to see in bright sunshine.

I hope to have both units by the middle of January when they come in. Feel free to ask any questions and i will answer them to the best of my knowledge. If you find them than i would buy them then.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ohio Ice. good to hear there isn't a problem with them. i just hope to get it in time to use it this season!! 
Evin


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's the middle of December and 100% of my business revolves around the ice season, and I have no product in my warehouse, the stores don't have my product on their shelves and everything's on backorder, what does that tell you? ................Mark


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Supply and demand. Create enough buzz and not enough product and everyone will be chewing at the bit to get it.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinon as myself.I'm in the fishing business and have to take care of my customers wants and needs or the bills don't get paid.I talk to alot of guys in this business and companies around the country every day of the week.Everyone was promised them 4 months ago for their personal or wholesale business.Funny thing is nobody has received one, or knows of anyone who has purchased one. The new ship date is sometime late January.Just letting you guys know the facts...............Mark


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I know Cabelas has the 22, and some others with the new transducer,i was looking at it last night. But for 589 i think my LX5 is good enough......

They did have one in the bargain cave marked down to 449 that was used in the ice fishing seminar last weekend.......

Mark , i feel your pain, it sucks when you have paying customers wanting product and cant get it.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I think that those third graders in China are on strike...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinon as myself.I'm in the fishing business and have to take care of my customers wants and needs or the bills don't get paid.I talk to alot of guys in this business and companies around the country every day of the week.Everyone was promised them 4 months ago for their personal or wholesale business.Funny thing is nobody has received one, or knows of anyone who has purchased one. The new ship date is sometime late January.Just letting you guys know the facts...............Mark


Maybe with this economy, the big companies were expecting low sales of their products. So now everybody's screwed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Revpilot,

Which Cabelas were you in?

I know they were on the shelves at the Dundee store last week. Complete units only, no separate transducers of any kind


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Here we are in late january.. any news yet Mark? I wouldnt mind getting an fl20 ultrapack with tri beam ducer if its got a decent pricetag...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with mine...got it for Christmas...


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i called cabela's last week asking about the transducer i ordered in early december. they told me its backordered till my or so....


----------

